# Breakfast Fattie



## pm0084 (Oct 17, 2016)

Decided to try my hand at a basic breakfast fattie.

Beef & Sausage mix
Egg
Hash brown potatos
Onion
Peppers
Pepper Jack cheese
Of course...bacon

Smoked with maple wood for 2 hours.
I did glaze the outside with maple syrup...to add some sweetness, but no luck..the syrup did not really come through on the flavor.














20161015_135653.jpg



__ pm0084
__ Oct 17, 2016


----------



## b-one (Oct 17, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 18, 2016)

Looks delicious!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 18, 2016)

PM, Looks like a great breakfast !


----------

